# Objeto directo e indirecto



## asm

Tengo una confusion con los objetos directos e indirectos. En la oracion YO VISITO A MARIA; entiendo que yo es el sujeto, visito es el verbo y a maria es el complemento. 
Los libros que he consultado dicen que el objeto directo es la respuesta a la pregunta QUE mientras que el indirecto responde a QUIEN. En la oracion que menciono anteriormente, A MARIA es la respuesta a la pregunta QUIEN y por tanto seria el objeto indirecto.
Si esto fuera cierto, las opciones de tener una persona como objeto directo serian muy pocas.
Mis preguntas son: 
1) ?Que tipo de objeto es MARIA en la oracion YO VISITO A MARIA?
2) ?Es precisa la afirmacion: objeto directo = que; objeto indirecto = quien?
3) Podrian indicarme un ejemplo en el que yo pueda usar el pronombre ME (o te, o nos) para un objeto DIRECTO (y no indirecto)

Muchas gracias,

ASM


----------



## Leopold

Bienvenido a los foros de Word Reference, asm.

Hoy en día se promueve aprender a diferenciar las diferentes funciones sitácticas sin preguntar al verbo, ya que esto lleva a confusión.

En cualquier caso, si quieres seguir usando dicho método debes saber que el complemento directo "responde" a las preguntas "¿Qué?" o "¿A quién?". El complemento directo, en cambio, responde a las preguntas "¿A qué?" o "¿A quién?". (o para qué/quién)
El problema surge porque en español ante el complmento directo de persona se añade la preposición "a". Ejemplos:

Complemento directo:
Visité *la casa de mis padres.*
Visité *al hemano de Antonio.

*Complemento indirecto:
Voy a limpiarle el cristal *a la mesa* (no muy usual)
Le compramos un jersey nuevo *al sacerdote.
*
La mejor manera para identificar un objeto directo es transformar la oración y ponerla en voz pasiva.

Yo visito a María -> María es visitada por mí

Cuando el complemento se convierte en sujeto quiere decir que el complemento es un complemento directo.

Ejemplos de pronombres como complemento directo:
*Me* llevó a dar una vuelta.
¡No *te* veo! ¿Dónde estás?



Si necesitas más aclaraciones no dudes en preguntar.

Leo




			
				asm said:
			
		

> Tengo una confusion con los objetos directos e indirectos. En la oracion YO VISITO A MARIA; entiendo que yo es el sujeto, visito es el verbo y a maria es el complemento.
> Los libros que he consultado dicen que el objeto directo es la respuesta a la pregunta QUE mientras que el indirecto responde a QUIEN. En la oracion que menciono anteriormente, A MARIA es la respuesta a la pregunta QUIEN y por tanto seria el objeto indirecto.
> Si esto fuera cierto, las opciones de tener una persona como objeto directo serian muy pocas.
> Mis preguntas son:
> 1) ?Que tipo de objeto es MARIA en la oracion YO VISITO A MARIA?
> 2) ?Es precisa la afirmacion: objeto directo = que; objeto indirecto = quien?
> 3) Podrian indicarme un ejemplo en el que yo pueda usar el pronombre ME (o te, o nos) para un objeto DIRECTO (y no indirecto)
> 
> Muchas gracias,
> 
> ASM


----------



## Faith

Hola
En "yo visito a Maria" como bien dices, María es objeto indirecto (o complemento indirecto como me enseñaron a mí en el cole jeje). El objeto indirecto es quien recibe la acción del verbo, y efectivamente responde a la pregunta de ¿a quién?. ¿A quién visito? A María.
No sé si me equivoco (porque no lo he consultado) pero me (te, se..etc) no puede ser nunca objeto directo porque es un pronombre reflexivo. Por ejemplo: Me lavo los dientes ME=OI, los dientes=OD


----------



## obenitez

backstoppers


----------



## duder

asm said:
			
		

> Tengo una confusion con los objetos directos e indirectos. En la oracion YO VISITO A MARIA; entiendo que yo es el sujeto, visito es el verbo y a maria es el complemento.
> Los libros que he consultado dicen que el objeto directo es la respuesta a la pregunta QUE mientras que el indirecto responde a QUIEN. En la oracion que menciono anteriormente, A MARIA es la respuesta a la pregunta QUIEN y por tanto seria el objeto indirecto.
> Si esto fuera cierto, las opciones de tener una persona como objeto directo serian muy pocas.
> Mis preguntas son:
> 1) ?Que tipo de objeto es MARIA en la oracion YO VISITO A MARIA?
> 2) ?Es precisa la afirmacion: objeto directo = que; objeto indirecto = quien?
> 3) Podrian indicarme un ejemplo en el que yo pueda usar el pronombre ME (o te, o nos) para un objeto DIRECTO (y no indirecto)
> 
> Muchas gracias,
> 
> ASM



Aunque no soy experto, creo que es así:

2) más bien sería: objeto directo: qué, quién(es), objeto indirecto = ¿*a* quién(es)?

edit: una correción


----------



## pen

Hi ASM!
me, te...son utilizados de la siguiente manera:

Pronombres de Objeto Directo
me 
te
lo/la
nos
os
los/ las

Pronombres de Objeto Indirecto
me
te
le
nos
os
les

Reflexivo
me
te
se
nos 
os
se


para complementar la respuesta de Duder:  Objeto Indirecto "para quien(es)?, a  quien(es)?


I hope it helps!
 
pen


----------



## gobeso

Faith said:
			
		

> Hola
> En "yo visito a Maria" como bien dices, María es objeto indirecto (o complemento indirecto como me enseñaron a mí en el cole jeje). El objeto indirecto es quien recibe la acción del verbo, y efectivamente responde a la pregunta de ¿a quién?. ¿A quién visito? A María.
> No sé si me equivoco (porque no lo he consultado) pero me (te, se..etc) no puede ser nunca objeto directo porque es un pronombre reflexivo. Por ejemplo: Me lavo los dientes ME=OI, los dientes=OD


EN "yo visito a Maria" Maria es objeto directo; la confusion surge por el "A" personal. Maria recibe la accion del verbo y por ser una persona necesita la "A personal" antes. 
"ME" puede ser objeto directo, indirecto o reflexivo...depende del contexto.


----------



## gobeso

De acuerdo. Para mi tambien es sencillo notar si el OD u OI reciben la accion del verbo o no.


----------



## Faith

¡¡¡ups!!!! ¡¡¡¡vaya metedura de pataaaaaaa!!!!!!! PERDON PERDON PERDON me confundí


----------



## asm

Leopold:
No entiendo tu respuesta en el sentido que mencionas:

En cualquier caso, si quieres seguir usando dicho método debes saber que el complemento directo "responde" a las preguntas "¿Qué?" o "¿A quién?". El complemento directo, en cambio, responde a las preguntas "¿A qué?" o "¿A quién?". (o para qué/quién)

?Sera que querias decir OBJETO DIRECTO en la primera seccion y OBJETO "INDIRECTO" en la segunda?

Las cosas ya van tomando forma: segun entiendo ahora en la oracion YO VISITO A MARIA; Maria es el objeto directo porque recibe "directamente" la accion del verbo visitar. 
En la oracion YO ENVIO UN LIBRO A MARIA, el libro, que recibe directamente la accion del verbo, es el objeto directo. Maria a su vez es quien recibe "indirectamente" la accion de enviar el libro y por tanto es el objeto indirecto.

Entiendo que el objeto indirecto sera siempre una persona y de ahi la estrategia de usar la pregunta ?a quien? 
Lamentablemente sigo con mis interminables preguntas (es solo para mi, no tienes que contestar), sera que en la oracion YO ENVIO UN LIBRO A LA UNIVERSIDAD, UNIVERSIDAD es el objeto indirecto, a pesar de no ser "persona"?

Mil gracias por la rapida respuesta


----------



## Leopold

Perdona por la confusión, estás en lo cierto, en el segundo caso me refería al objeto INdirecto.

En cuanto a "Yo envío el libro a la univerdad", *a la universidad* puede considerarse objeto indirecto, sin embargo sería razonable considerarlo un complemento circunstancial de lugar o un complemento de dirección, sobre todo por el hecho de que se trata de un verbo de movimiento.

Si te quedan dudas no te preocupes por preguntar 
Y si es sobre otra cosa no dudes en abrir un nuevo hilo. 

Saludos,
Leo



			
				asm said:
			
		

> Leopold:
> No entiendo tu respuesta en el sentido que mencionas:
> 
> En cualquier caso, si quieres seguir usando dicho método debes saber que el complemento directo "responde" a las preguntas "¿Qué?" o "¿A quién?". El complemento directo, en cambio, responde a las preguntas "¿A qué?" o "¿A quién?". (o para qué/quién)
> 
> ?Sera que querias decir OBJETO DIRECTO en la primera seccion y OBJETO "INDIRECTO" en la segunda?
> 
> Las cosas ya van tomando forma: segun entiendo ahora en la oracion YO VISITO A MARIA; Maria es el objeto directo porque recibe "directamente" la accion del verbo visitar.
> En la oracion YO ENVIO UN LIBRO A MARIA, el libro, que recibe directamente la accion del verbo, es el objeto directo. Maria a su vez es quien recibe "indirectamente" la accion de enviar el libro y por tanto es el objeto indirecto.
> 
> Entiendo que el objeto indirecto sera siempre una persona y de ahi la estrategia de usar la pregunta ?a quien?
> Lamentablemente sigo con mis interminables preguntas (es solo para mi, no tienes que contestar), sera que en la oracion YO ENVIO UN LIBRO A LA UNIVERSIDAD, UNIVERSIDAD es el objeto indirecto, a pesar de no ser "persona"?
> 
> Mil gracias por la rapida respuesta


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

asm said:
			
		

> Leopold:
> 
> Entiendo que el objeto indirecto sera siempre una persona y de ahi la estrategia de usar la pregunta ?a quien?
> Lamentablemente sigo con mis interminables preguntas (es solo para mi, no tienes que contestar), sera que en la oracion YO ENVIO UN LIBRO A LA UNIVERSIDAD, UNIVERSIDAD es el objeto indirecto, a pesar de no ser "persona"?
> 
> Mil gracias por la rapida respuesta


 
En: "Di un puñetazo a la pared".

Yo: Sujeto elidido.
Di: Verbo, núcleo del predicado, 1ª Persona, Pretérito Perfecto Simple (o Indefinido) del verbo dar.
un puñetazo: Complementento Directo (u Objeto Directo).
a la pared: Complemento Indirecto (u Objeto Indirecto).

Ahí tienes un complemento indirecto con un objeto. Hay muchas frases más en las que un complemento indirecto puede ser un objeto. En estos casos, para localizar el complemento indirecto, debes preguntar ¿a qué le di un puñetazo?


----------



## Rayines

> YO ENVIO UN LIBRO A LA UNIVERSIDAD, UNIVERSIDAD es el objeto indirecto, a pesar de no ser "persona"?


Creo que, decididamente, es *complemento circunstancial de lugar*, porque no responde a la pregunta "¿A quién?", "¿Para quién?", "¿A qué?", o "¿Para qué?", sino "¿Adonde?"


----------



## sweet

Hola...


A ver...yo creo que lo mejor para saber si el complemento directo o indirecto es intentar pasarla a la voz pasiva..., si el significado tiene sentido, el complemento directo de la voz activa, pasará a ser sujeto de la voz pasiva

He visitado a maría.... (voz activa)

María es visitada por mi (voz pasiva)

En el ejemplo que pones "a la universidad" no sería complemento directo..., sino complemento circunstancial de lugar... puesto que se trata de un lugar..., la universidad..., no de una persona. Lo de preguntar qué o "que cosa" como nos decían en  el cole, no siempre resulta..., lo mejor, es pasarlo a pasiva.

Espero haberte ayudado


----------



## Repent

A mi lo que no me queda muy claro es:
Si el OD responde a: ¿Que? ¿A quien?
Y el OI a: ¿A que? ¿A quien?

Si el verbo respone a la pregunta "A quien" como sabemos si la respuesta a ese "A quien" es OI u OD? Ya que la respuesta a la pregunta "A quien" podria ser cualquiera de las 2...

Gracias


----------



## Jellby

Repent said:
			
		

> A mi lo que no me queda muy claro es:
> Si el OD responde a: ¿Que? ¿A quien?
> Y el OI a: ¿A que? ¿A quien?
> 
> Si el verbo respone a la pregunta "A quien" como sabemos si la respuesta a ese "A quien" es OI u OD? Ya que la respuesta a la pregunta "A quien" podria ser cualquiera de las 2...



Precisamente, ésa es (entre otras) la causa de los leísmos, laísmos y loísmos varios, y el problema es que cuando el OD es una persona, se usa con la preposición "a". Como ya han dicho, lo más fiable es poner la oración en pasiva, pero hay que ser un poco cuidadoso y no hacer pasivas al estilo inglés, que son incorrectas en español (mi padre fue regalado un coche).

Lo de preguntar al verbo viene bien si intentamos ir más allá de las palabras y no quedarnos sólo en el "a quién", si vemos el significado real y somos capaces de distinguir un "a quién" que sustituye a un "qué" (¿a quién viste ayer?) de un "a quién" que sustituye a un "a qué" (¿a quién le diste el regalo?). También hay que saber distinguir un "qué" que pregunta por el sujeto (¿qué te gusta más?) de un "qué" que pregunta por el OD (¿qué prefieres?), y un "a qué" que pregunta por el OI (¿a qué debemos tu visita?) de un "a qué" que pregunta por la intención (¿a qué has venido?).


----------



## Rayines

Jellby said:
			
		

> Precisamente, ésa es (entre otras) la causa de los leísmos, laísmos y loísmos varios, y el problema es que cuando el OD es una persona, se usa con la preposición "a". Como ya han dicho, lo más fiable es poner la oración en pasiva, pero hay que ser un poco cuidadoso y no hacer pasivas al estilo inglés, que son incorrectas en español (mi padre fue regalado un coche).
> 
> Lo de preguntar al verbo viene bien si intentamos ir más allá de las palabras y no quedarnos sólo en el "a quién", si vemos el significado real y somos capaces de distinguir un "a quién" que sustituye a un "qué" (¿a quién viste ayer?) de un "a quién" que sustituye a un "a qué" (¿a quién le diste el regalo?). También hay que saber distinguir un "qué" que pregunta por el sujeto (¿qué te gusta más?) de un "qué" que pregunta por el OD (¿qué prefieres?), y un "a qué" que pregunta por el OI (¿a qué debemos tu visita?) de un "a qué" que pregunta por la intención (¿a qué has venido?).


Coincido con Jellby: para mí ha sido siempre fórmula infalible el pasar la oración a *voz pasiva*, donde el *sujeto* de la voz activa, es el que recibe la acción del verbo (*complemento agente*), y el *objeto directo *de la oración en voz activa se transforma en el *sujeto agente*.
Ejemplos: "Carlos visitó a su madre." (*voz activa*). ¿Cómo sabemos que *a su madre *es objeto directo, a pesar de que responde a la pregunta "a quién"? Porque podemos pasarlo a la *voz activa*: "*Su madre* fue visitada por Carlos." Al poder transformar a* su madre* en *sujeto agente* de la *voz pasiva*, entonces >>>>>*ES OBJETO DIRECTO.*


----------



## lazarus1907

No infalible: Ciertos verbos no se dejan pasar a pasiva. ¿Recuerdas? 

Tengo un niño y dos niñas.
Un niño y dos niñas son tenidos por mí   ???


----------



## Rayines

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> No infalible: Ciertos verbos no se dejan pasar a pasiva. ¿Recuerdas?
> 
> Tengo un niño y dos niñas.
> Un niño y dos niñas son tenidos por mí ???


Bueno Lazarus, quise ser rotunda.....Recordemos la regla de Lazarus!  Pero... no hay ningún otro aparte del verbo tener, no?
A mí me parece que, a trazo grueso, esa regla sirve. (Te aseguro que nunca me falló...Está bien que para nosotros es sencillo no pasar a voz pasiva una oración con "tener"....pero habría que ver..... )


----------



## Jellby

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> No infalible: Ciertos verbos no se dejan pasar a pasiva. ¿Recuerdas?
> 
> Tengo un niño y dos niñas.
> Un niño y dos niñas son tenidos por mí   ???



Sin embargo, aunque no se diga o sea incorrecto, el buen entendedor es capaz de captar el "conceto" y ver que el sentido se mantiene.

Es como si me invento una palabra y digo que "shouting" significa (o puede significar) "gritante"


----------



## lazarus1907

Exceptuando este caso (y otros excepcionales), donde se "ve" que es transitivo de todos modos, la regla de la pasiva funciona bien, pero aquí el sentido no se mantiene. Hay tres métodos formales (que yo sepa) para determinar el comlemento directo; ninguno de los cuales consiste en preguntarle nada al verbo.


----------



## Repent

Uff, a mi esto me parece muy lioso...
Si no distingumos entre objetos y personas preguntando "quien" para averigar el OD, quizas se solucione el problema?
Carlos visito a su madre (a qué visito?) Al cuerpo de su madre (por ej)

Parece que no hay ningun metodo infalible.


----------



## lazarus1907

Repent said:
			
		

> Uff, a mi esto me parece muy lioso...
> Si no distingumos entre objetos y personas preguntando "quien" para averigar el OD, quizas se solucione el problema?
> Carlos visito a su madre (a qué visito?) Al cuerpo de su madre (por ej)
> 
> Parece que no hay ningun metodo infalible.


¿Cómo aplicarías tu regla de preguntar "quién" en esta frase?_Se le ha caído la cartera_​Hay métodos formales para encontrar el complemento directo, como ya he dicho, pero la manera más segura y sencilla la mayoría de las veces es pasar la oración a pasiva (al menos, para un nativo). Otra manera es irse al diccionario de la RAE y mirar si la acepción del verbo es transitiva.


----------



## Rayines

> Parece que no hay ningun metodo infalible


Saco de mi discurso la palabra "infalible". Luego de 50 -digamos desde que estaba en la escuela- años de hacer análisis sintácticos: nunca me falló encontrar el O.D. pasando la oración a voz pasiva. Eso es lo que quise decir.


----------



## Repent

ups, me he confundido, queria decir "que".

_Se le ha caído la cartera ¿Que se le ha caido? la cartera > OD_

*Podria ser? *

*asias!*


----------



## Rayines

Repent said:
			
		

> ups, me he confundido, queria decir "que".
> 
> _Se le ha caído la cartera ¿Que se le ha caido? la cartera > OD_
> 
> *Podria ser? *
> 
> *asias!*


No, éste es un típico caso de confusión. Porque justamente también se le pregunta al verbo "qué" o "quién" para conocer el sujeto.
*La cartera* es el *sujeto*, es *lo que se cae*. La cartera realiza la acción de caerse.
En cambio si dices: "Compró *una cartera*", y además de preguntar al verbo "qué" (lo cual te puede llevar a confusión), lo pasas a *voz pasiva*: "Una cartera fue comprada por él/ella). Bueno, ahí lo tienes! Es *objeto directo*.


----------



## lazarus1907

Repent said:
			
		

> _Se le ha caído la cartera ¿Que se le ha caido? la cartera > OD_


Como te ha dicho Inés, es el sujeto, no el C.D. Te puse esta frase adrede.

El sujeto se encuentra fácilmente en general cambiandolo de género para ver si el verbo tiene que concordar con él:_Se le *han* caído las carteras_​El complemento directo se puede cambiar de singular a plural sin tener que cambiar el verbo.


----------



## polomeque

_Tengo una confusion con los objetos directos e indirectos. En la oracion YO VISITO A MARIA; entiendo que yo es el sujeto, visito es el verbo y a maria es el complemento. 
Los libros que he consultado dicen que el objeto directo es la respuesta a la pregunta QUE mientras que el indirecto responde a QUIEN. En la oracion que menciono anteriormente, A MARIA es la respuesta a la pregunta QUIEN y por tanto seria el objeto indirecto.
Si esto fuera cierto, las opciones de tener una persona como objeto directo serian muy pocas.
Mis preguntas son: 
1) ?Que tipo de objeto es MARIA en la oracion YO VISITO A MARIA?
2) ?Es precisa la afirmacion: objeto directo = que; objeto indirecto = quien?
3) Podrian indicarme un ejemplo en el que yo pueda usar el pronombre ME (o te, o nos) para un objeto DIRECTO (y no indirecto)_


A la hora de buscar el complemento directo e indirecto en una oración, yo siempre paso a pasiva la oración que me causa problema ya que de ésta manera, el complemento directo pasa a ser sujeto de la oración en pasiva, y ya no tengo dudas. 

*Yo visito a María --> María es visitado por mi --> luego María es complemento directo*​


----------



## Silvia_Lon

Por favor...Tengo una duda con unas frases, ( escuche esto en clase cuando era peque para explicar el laísmo) 

*Ellos pegaron una pegatina* (una pegatina Obj. D)
pero:
*Ellos pegaron a Maria*  (a maria ?¿)

Con esta segunda frase, despues de hacer todas las preguntas , pasarla a pasiva y confirmar  en el diccionario que con ese significado , el verbo _pegar,_ tambien es transitivo.... me da como resultado que A MARIA es objeto directo, 
pero al sustituir por lo, la (od) le (oi) me resulta:

Primera frase 
Ellos 'la' pegaron. (la pegatina)
Segunda frase
Ellos 'le' pegaron (a maria - OI)
'no es un leísmo'

¿Alguien me puede ayudar?

gracias  Silvia


----------



## ieracub

Hola, Silvia:


Silvia_Lon said:


> Primera frase
> Ellos 'la' pegaron. (la pegatina)
> Segunda frase
> Ellos 'le' pegaron (a maria - OI)
> 'no es un leísmo'


 Si, tienes razón en el segundo ejemplo al decir que "a María" es OI, cuando _pegar_ significa _golpear_. Lo que ocurre aquí es que el OD queda sobreentendido, siendo la persona a la que se golpea el OI.

_Ellos *le* pegaron una bofetada (OD) a María (OI)._

En el primer ejemplo, _pegar_ significa _adherir_ y el objeto directo está explícito: 

_Ellos pegaron una pegatina (OD) -> Una pegatina es pegada por ellos. -> Ellos *la* pegaron. _

Cada vez que se habla de este ejemplo, se muestra el gracioso efecto de combinar los significados de pegar:

_Ellos pegaron a María a la pared_

_Pegar_ es ahora _adherir_ y "a María" es OD: 

_María es pegada a la pared por ellos -> Ellos *la* pegaron a la pared._

Saludos.


----------



## Silvia_Lon

¡ohh muchas gracias!   ieracub

Gracias por tu explicación, ahora lo entiendo. No sabes la de ratos que me he quedado bloqueada pensando en esto. jaja, me has liberado. 
 y tambien gracias por responder tan pronto. 
.

Silvia


----------



## ieracub

De nada, Silvia. Me alegra mucho saber que te ha servido mi explicación.

Saludos.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

lazarus1907 said:


> Como te ha dicho Inés, es el sujeto, no el C.D. Te puse esta frase adrede.
> 
> El sujeto se encuentra fácilmente en general cambiándolo de *número* para ver si el verbo tiene que concordar con él:_Se le *han* caído las carteras_​El complemento directo se puede cambiar de singular a plural sin tener que cambiar el verbo.


Hasta el mejor escribiente a veces echa un borrón. XD


----------



## virgilio

asm,
       "Los libros que he consultado dicen que el objeto directo es la respuesta a la pregunta QUE mientras que el indirecto responde a QUIEN. En la oracion que menciono anteriormente, A MARIA es la respuesta a la pregunta QUIEN y por tanto seria el objeto indirecto."
Los libros, si dan ese precepto, te engañan.

El ponerme a aprender el castellano me ha convencido finalmente que los objetos de los verbos - para mi manera de entender los objetos son directos, toditos - son adverbios. (me parece que hoy día los adverbios se llamen "complementos", pero no estoy seguro).

"Veo a María"  La presencis de la preposiciòn "a" no significa en absoluto que la frase "a María" equivalga a un dativo ma sencillamente indica la natura adverbial de cada objeto, pero he observado que en el castellano ibérico resulta cierta confusiòn.
e.g.
Has visto a Carlos?  Si, *le* he visto. (come se fosse la frase "a Carlos" veramente dativo.)
Observé también que esta confusiòn no afectaba a los países iberoamericanos.

Hai visto a Carlos?    Sí, *lo* he visto

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## Pitt

virgilio said:


> "Veo a María" La presencis de la preposiciòn "a" no significa en absoluto que la frase "a María" equivalga a un dativo ma sencillamente indica la natura adverbial de cada objeto, pero he observado que en el castellano ibérico resulta cierta confusiòn.
> e.g.
> Has visto a Carlos? Si, *le* he visto. (come se fosse la frase "a Carlos" veramente dativo.)
> Observé también que esta confusiòn no afectaba a los países iberoamericanos.
> 
> Hai visto a Carlos? Sí, *lo* he visto
> 
> Best wishes
> Virgilio


 
El complemento directo (acusativo) es LO, LOS (m) y LA, LAS (f).
Si el complemento directo se refiere a una persona es necesario la preposición a.

El complemento indirecto (dativo) es siempre LE, LES y tiene siempre la preposición a.

Complemento directo:

Veo el coche > LO veo
Veo la casa   > LA veo

Veo a Juan  > LO veo 
Veo a María > LA veo

Si el complemento directo se refiere a una persona masculina en singular según la RAE es también aceptable la forma LE. Este uso de LE en vez de LO es un leísmo aceptado. Por tanto es posible:

Veo a Juan > LO / LE veo.

Complemento indirecto:

Doy un regalo a Juan  > Le doy un regalo.
Doy un regalo a María > Le doy un regalo.

La preposición a:

La preposición a puede referirse a un complemento directo de persona o a un complemento indirecto.

Saludos


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> La preposición a:
> 
> La preposición a puede referirse a un complemento directo de persona o a un complemento indirecto.
> 
> Saludos



También tiene el papel de otras preposiciones que simplemente empiezan un complemento preposicional (CP, CPR, CR) que marca destinaciones, etc.

al mercado
a la fiesta
a la casa de Susana
a la policía
a la estación de tren, etc.

Ninguno de estos son CD ni CI, o sea, en la mayoría de contextos.

Grant


----------



## virgilio

Pitt,
     I assume that by "complemento directo" you mean "accusative pronoun" and by "complemento indirecto" you mean "dative pronoun".
However I can't make any sense of your statement that " El complemento indirecto (dativo) es siempre LE, LES y tiene siempre la preposición a."
I have been reading Spanish now for about three decades and I have never seen either "a le" ot "a les", where "le" and "les" are dative pronouns.
The German dative is sometimes assisted by prepositions but not the Spanish - nor the English dative.
Would you care to explain?
Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## Outsider

_Complemento directo_ means direct object and _complemento indirecto_ means indirect object. They do usually correspond to the accusative case and the dative case of languages with cases. Nevertheless, the indirect object can sometimes have a possessive value.

Moreover, many Spanish object pronouns have different forms, depending on whether they come after a verb or a preposition. No doubt Pitt was thinking of the form that is used immediately after a verb.


----------



## virgilio

Outsider,
            You write:"They do usually correspond to the accusative case and the dative case of languages with cases. Nevertheless, the indirect object can sometimes have a possessive value" 
But so does the dative - all the way back to the Greeks and Romans, and then some - for all I know.
Do I detect in your words a suggestion that languages like Spanish, French and Italian have no cases? I surely must have misunderstood. 
Of course those languages have cases, two - to be exact - accusative and dative, just as they always have had all the way back to the days of Hannibal and beyond.
By the way, don't you find that talking about "direct objects" and "indirect objects" makes it harder to give a simple definition of the word "object"?

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## Outsider

virgilio said:


> Outsider,
> You write:"They do usually correspond to the accusative case and the dative case of languages with cases. Nevertheless, the indirect object can sometimes have a possessive value"
> But so does the dative - all the way back to the Greeks and Romans, and then some - for all I know.


Fair enough, and interesting.



virgilio said:


> Do I detect in your words a suggestion that languages like Spanish, French and Italian have no cases? I surely must have misunderstood.


You have not misunderstood. "Case" is a marginal paradigm in those languages. It's not something you really need to think about, except with personal pronouns. For all practical purposes, I would say that it does not exist, just as I would say that for all practical purposes English does not have grammatical genders.



virgilio said:


> Of course those languages have cases, two - to be exact - accusative and dative, just as they always have had all the way back to the days of Hannibal and beyond.


In the days of Hannibal, there was no Spanish language, no French language, and no Italian language.



virgilio said:


> By the way, don't you find that talking about "direct objects" and "indirect objects" makes it harder to give a simple definition of the word "object"?


I have mixed feelings about those terms. On one hand, they obscure the connection with the accusative and the dative, which is sometimes an interesting one. On the other hand, they stress that case is not a relevant category in these languages, which is absolutely true.


----------



## virgilio

Outsider,
            Thanks for your reply. Oh dear! I knew I should have bought a dictionary! Case, you say, is a "marginal paradigm", but what is a "marginal paradigm" - as we say in these parts, "when it's at home!"?
I'm a simple-minded sort of person, a habit acquired through reading a lot of Ovid and Cicero, Plato and Demosthenes in my formative years.
I'm OK with "marginal" (bordering, 'on the fringe' or something similar, I suppose) and the Greek παραδειγμα means "example" So "case", you say, is a 'fringe' example.
Sorry, can't make head or tail of it! 'Bordering' on what? "Example" of what?

You continue:"It's not something you really need to think about, except with personal pronouns." How did the thought police get into this?!?
Syntax isn't supposed to tell you what you need to think about. That's a theologian's or philosopher's job, surely. Syntax is about fitting the observed language phenomena into a consistent system. What people choose to think about, while translating, is their own affair.

You continue:"For all practical purposes, I would say that it (case) does not exist, just as I would say that for all practical purposes English does not have grammatical genders.

Ah, light begins to dawn! Would I be right in saying that you deny there is a change of function, unless accompanied by a change of spelling? It's beginning to look that way.
Perhaps you would also say that English not longer uses many of its subjunctives, as many people - rather unwisely - do?

The English have learned to spell most of their accusatives and datives the same and have thereby acquired, I would suggest, a certain mental flexibility. The same with their subjunctives, changing the verb's function without changing the spelling. This sort of thing happens all the time in real life. I know a woman who uses an old biscuit-tin (long since devoid of biscuits) to keep needles and threads in. And yet interestingly she never calls it her "'needle and thread' tin" nor even her "sewing tin" but always "the biscuit tin"

Finally you add the rather bewildering statement "In the days of Hannibal, there was no Spanish language, no French language, and no Italian language"
Were they all Trappist monks, then?

All the best
Virgilio


----------



## heidita

Outsider said:


> You have not misunderstood. "Case" is a marginal paradigm in those languages. It's not something you really need to think about, except with personal pronouns. For all practical purposes, I would say that it does not exist, just as I would say that for all practical purposes English does not have grammatical genders.


 
Being German I certainly agree with this statement. _Cases_ in my language and declinations are everything. In Spanish, "cases" hardly have any influence on the language, except , as Outsider mentions, for pronouns. No declination of nouns, adjectives, articles.....



> In the days of Hannibal, there was no Spanish language, no French language, and no Italian language.


 
Nice , Outsider.


> they stress that case is not a relevant category in these languages, which is absolutely true.


 
Actually, as a Spanish learner that I used to be, nobody teaches "accusative or dative" in schools or , for instance, in the "Official School of Languages".


----------



## heidita

virgilio said:


> I'm a simple-minded sort of person, a habit acquired through reading a lot of Ovid and Cicero, Plato and Demosthenes in my formative years.


 
One should always remember one of the most interesting unwritten laws: Thou shall not boast!


> I'm OK with "marginal" (bordering, 'on the fringe' or something similar, I suppose) and the Greek παραδειγμα means "example" So "case", you say, is a 'fringe' example.


 
It is in Spanish, virgilio. 





> Sorry, can't make head or tail of it!


There you are, one possibly can't, not being a native...


> How did the *thought police* get into this?!?


May I add my interrogation mark , too??????


> while translating, is their own affair.


 Why translating? We are surely not translating here, are we?



> Perhaps you would also say that English not longer uses many of its subjunctives, as many people - rather unwisely - do?


 
Unwisely or not, they don't.

I would even go further, the English, _for practical purposes_, doesn't have a conjugation of the verb. Once you know one form, you know them all. 

In any case, we are getting off topic here...


----------



## NewdestinyX

heidita said:


> I would even go further, the English, _for practical purposes_, doesn't have a conjugation of the verb. Once you know one form, you know them all.



This is so true, Heida.. For Germans and Hispanics English must seem so easy when it comes to verbs... and yet we do have 'some conjugation' and foreigners do take the time to learn their 3rd person or when you have to use 'were' for 'was' (subjunctive that still remains in English). The majority of errors I hear from non-native English speakers is in our verbs. That's odd since it's so easy. And in my opinion the English subjunctive is nowhere near dead -- if fact it follows several cases of Spanish's use:
Indirect commands
Subjective statement with "It is + adjective + that"
Type 2 Conditionals

In all those cases English still prefers its subjunctive. The notion that Subjunctive is dead in English is far-fetched to me.


----------



## virgilio

NewdestinyX,
                  That depends surely on what you mean by a subjunctive. For me it's a *function* of the verb; for you - if I've understood you aright - it seems to be a matter of how the verb is written.
As Heidita would say in her refreshing way:"One should always remember one of the most interesting unwritten laws: thou shalt first define thy terms.

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## virgilio

Heidita,
          It was kind of you to think that I was boasting in mentioning my favourite classical authors. I really can't remember my emotions at the time of writing about them.
What surprises me very much is that the German education system - undeniably one of the most scholarly systems in the world - should have allowed you to escape without enough of a classical education for you to have seen what I meant about the classical languages and simple-mindedness - especially ancient Greek!
I really am a simple-minded sort of person and I am grateful to the ancients - and to my school masters for introducing me to them. If that's boasting then I am guilty as charged.

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## Outsider

I hope Heidita has clarified your language questions, Virgilio, but do let me know if you're still feeling lost.



virgilio said:


> Finally you add the rather bewildering statement "In the days of Hannibal, there was no Spanish language, no French language, and no Italian language"
> Were they all Trappist monks, then?


I beg your pardon?


----------



## virgilio

heidita, 
Rereading recent posts and my reply to you I realise that my reply to you was written in a discourteous tone. I am very sorry.
Although I really don't think I was 'boasting', your comment made me realise that I had been guilty of something perhaps worse, false modesty.
I did  mean what I said about German classical scholarship, which justly in my opinion has a high reputation world-wide.
However, I beg you please to forgive my discourtesy.

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## Pitt

virgilio said:


> Pitt,
> I assume that by "complemento directo" you mean "accusative pronoun" and by "complemento indirecto" you mean "dative pronoun".
> However I can't make any sense of your statement that " El complemento indirecto (dativo) es siempre LE, LES y tiene siempre la preposición a."
> I have been reading Spanish now for about three decades and I have never seen either "a le" ot "a les", where "le" and "les" are dative pronouns.
> The German dative is sometimes assisted by prepositions but not the Spanish - nor the English dative.
> Would you care to explain?
> Best wishes
> Virgilio


 
Hola Virgilio:

Tienes toda la razón. No me he expresado bien. Queria decir:

El pronombre personal en función de complemento indirecto es siempre LE / LES.
Ejemplos:
Di un regalo a mi padre  > LE di un regalo
Di un regalo a mi madre > Le di un regalo

El complemento indirecto tiene siempre la preposición a:
Di un regalo a mi padre / a mi madre
Le di un regalo a mi padre / a mi madre [la duplicación con LE es opcional]

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## dalia1000

Ok, pero que pasa si el complemento indirecto se refiere a una cosa (no persona)? 
Por ejemplo:

_Di algo de comer a mi perro._

Entonces la transformación tambien seria:

_*Le* di algo de comer_ ?


----------



## Rayines

dalia1000 said:


> Ok, pero que pasa si el complemento indirecto se refiere a una cosa (no persona)?
> Por ejemplo:
> 
> _Di algo de comer a mi perro._
> 
> Entonces la transformación tambien seria:
> 
> _*Le* di algo de comer_ ?


Hola Dalia, bienvenida al foro, y a este hilo que pronto cumple 5 años. 
Ya sea que el objeto indirecto sea persona, animal o cosa, su duplicación es siempre "le" o "les":
"Le regalé un libro a mi hermano".
"Les regalé libros a mis amigos".
"Le di de comer a mi perro".
"Les di de comer a los caballos".
"Le agregué color a la pared".
"Les cambié el color a mis paredes".


----------

